# is there a way to find a gallery or list of...



## ggoodd (Aug 10, 2012)

older models? specifically lizard men resin ones? (the older the better but if it had all of them over the years it would be even better). 

thanks alot!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Many of them are on Stuff of Legends.


----------

